# Saipem 7000



## Rhiw.com

In the summer of 2000 I was in the Norwegian sector of the North Sea, on the dive support vessel D.S.N.D. Mayo, involved (crane op) in the construction of the Oseberg SOR platform. I’d never seen the Italian owned Saipem 7000 before, let alone watch it in action. For those of you that are not familiar with this beast, it has the largest lifting capacity afloat in the world, with a tandem lift (using the two cranes) it can lift a whopping 14000 tons!!! And has accommodation for up to 800 crew. I’ve included a blown up shot of its port quarter, so you can see some men working on a barge, the sheer size of this monster is awesome. The night before it lifted the whole accomodation block into place, no photo of that though, too dark. Regards, Tony. (sorry I got the year wrong (it was 2000 not 1999)


----------



## scottie dog

*Mayo*

Hi again Tony,
Did you or do you know Mike Small he was Chief Engineer on the Mayo around this time.
Regards
Scotty Dog


----------



## Rhiw.com

*Mike Small*

Hi Scottie, I knew Mike very well, I was on the Mayo for 18 months and Mike was on the same watch as me. Great little ship with a great crowd of lads. Sadly (=|) the Mayo was sold to Egypt last year, but I think some of the Brits are still on her. The last time I saw Mike was in Aberdeen about two years ago, and he was still on her then, Regards Tony.


----------



## Bob S

I saw the Mayo up in Leith a few years back, I'll dig out the photo and post it.


----------



## John Rogers

I saw a movie of the Russian Sub being raised,they had a heck of a big lift ship,I beleive it came from Norway. Anyone see that Movie??


----------



## Jan Hendrik

That one was executed by Smit Tak, the Dutch Salvage company in combination with Wijsmuller, etc, an all Dutch event.


----------



## Rhiw.com

The Mayo was on that job as well, her divers were used to cut the holes for the lifting points, but this was after I had left her. Tony.


----------



## John Rogers

Thank for the info jan.


----------



## gdynia

Guys
Just completed a 7 week trip on Saipem 7000. Yes shes a brute we were de-commisioning the Frigg Gas Field. She is not the biggest as Hereemas Thialf has a 200 tonne bigger lifting capacity. As for the Kursk salvage the company who won contract was mammout who took on Smit Salvage. The DSND Mayo who I was a crew member onboard was mainly Brits along with a British Diving team


----------



## John Rogers

Gdynia, Now I know what you were talking about.
Thanks for the PM
John


----------



## gdynia

John
Theres a picture of the Mayo in My Gallery she is now under new owners.


----------



## Builder.J

Jan Hendrik said:


> That one was executed by Smit Tak, the Dutch Salvage company in combination with Wijsmuller, etc, an all Dutch event.


Mister Jan Hendrik :van Seumeren en Mammoet make the contract ;the divers and the pontoon Giant 4 whit the lifting equipment are Smitwijs


----------



## Builder.J

Jan Hendrik said:


> That one was executed by Smit Tak, the Dutch Salvage company in combination with Wijsmuller, etc, an all Dutch event.


Mister Jan Hendrik :van Seumeren en Mammoet make the contract ;the divers and the pontoon Giant 4 whit the lifting equipment are Smitwijs Salvage.


----------



## RayJordandpo

*"Whitby" Bob*



gdynia said:


> Guys
> Just completed a 7 week trip on Saipem 7000. Yes shes a brute we were de-commisioning the Frigg Gas Field. She is not the biggest as Hereemas Thialf has a 200 tonne bigger lifting capacity. As for the Kursk salvage the company who won contract was mammout who took on Smit Salvage. The DSND Mayo who I was a crew member onboard was mainly Brits along with a British Diving team


Do you still need to make an appointment with his agent to talk to "Whitby" Bob now he's been on telly? (0nly joking he 's a real nice guy realy) as long as you don't mention narrow boats, you'll never get away.
Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

RayJordandpo said:


> Do you still need to make an appointment with his agent to talk to "Whitby" Bob now he's been on telly? (0nly joking he 's a real nice guy realy) as long as you don't mention narrow boats, you'll never get away.
> Ray Jordan


Ray
One of the Do***entarys made onboard they cut all the scenes filmed with the crew and interviewed 2 persons across the Pond who never had a thing to do with the Salvage.Bob I believe is still on the Mayo but is called PMS Mayo now-Egyptian owned


----------



## Rickyboi

Worked previously onboard Mammoet vessels, now known as Biglift (www.bigliftshipping.com). They are an incredibly professional outfit. Now still working with British/Danish dedicated Heavy Lift/Project Cargo vessels worldwide, particularly enjoy the work. Have been in the Angolan oilfields with Saipem vessels and would love to get a job with them, interesting and challenging work, but haven't seen any British Deck Officers on them yet?


----------



## Amanita

I was lucky enough to get a visit on board Saipem 7000 when she was in port back in 1999. Talk about one hell of a birthday present! (My birthday was just a couple of days later). The first officer took my father and I all over that ship, from the engine rooms to the bridge, and out onto the helipad. Unfortunately we couldn't get into the cranes because they were working at the time, but it was amazing! I'll have to scan some pictures and post them.


----------

